# Is it normal...



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

for a breeder/importer to sell a pregnant dog? I just ran across a website with a few pregnant females for sale. I found that odd, but I hate to be quick to judge if it is a normal occurrence. So being curious me I wanted to see other's thoughts on this


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know, but...
Sounds like a stupid move to me...I mean, I couldn't see a responsible breeder selling one of their pregnant females, unless maybe it was to someone who they *know* for certain would know what to do to care for her and her future puppies.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

It actually happens more than you think it does. A lot of bitches are bred and then sold. Selzer imported a pregnant bitch if memory serves. Its really not that unusual. They only ship when its safe to do so. The dogs have to clear health testing and all before they're shipped.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I imported a bitch from Germany, and the breeding was added in for my friend who was friends with the people in Germany. They waited to ultrasound, and she was not pregnant so they kept her for six months and bred again.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

KZoppa said:


> It actually happens more than you think it does. A lot of bitches are bred and then sold. Selzer imported a pregnant bitch if memory serves. Its really not that unusual. They only ship when its safe to do so. The dogs have to clear health testing and all before they're shipped.


Yes, they waited until the deal was finalized and we agreed on the stud dog. 

They waited again until the ultrasound, and then there were serious weather-related issues, and she came in only a week before she whelped. She has great temperament though, and has been handled my many people, so there was no problem with me handling the pup, and all. It was stressful though, and it may have played a part in her needing a c-section. But there were major blizzards over there and over here. It is just another consideration one might not think about when importing a dog. With a pregnant bitch there is a definite timeline.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Many breeders purchase (breeding) females that are either already confirmed pregnant or are ready to be bred.
I have bought females in whelp....I've also sent my females to Germany to be bred, and then had them shipped back to me.
Not uncommon at all.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

But you guys are reputable breeders with experience...I hope they aren't just selling them to a random person who think it would be fun to have a litter of pups. And it wasn't the shipping of a pregnant dog that I questioned...just whether or not someone would sell a pregnant female to just anyone. I understand both of your circumstances, and you knew which males were being used as the stud. Robin-I have always wanted to go to Germany...so the next time a dog needs to be sent over can you just put me in a crate and ship me off...I bet it is cheaper than flying coach


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It is very common actually. Many people will import breeding bitches and when doing so will often wait until she is in season and have her bred before shipping. Faster return on investment if they can get a litter that soon, and particularly one sired by a male that otherwise they wouldn't have access too.

Truth be told, most importers/brokers/sellers really don't care much where the dog goes and will sell to whomever comes up with the $$. That's not to say there aren't some who care, but in Europe especially they would be the exception. It is business... big business.. and the dogs are commodities, nothing more most of the time.

But considering the prices these dogs go for, I don't think there are too many people getting them just because they "think it would be fun to have a litter". The people buying these dogs are usually established breeders looking for new bloodlines and breeding stock, or more rarely a breeder just starting out wanting to do it with proven stock.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

It is hard for me to grasp he concept that for most of the people it is just a business, but I do know exactly what you mean! And I agree that it is a great way to get in strong, new lines straight from Germany. Just out of curiosity what do pregnant females run in price? (Don't worry...just curiosity, would never get one myself even if money wasn't an issue  )


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is NOT just a business, at least for some of them, but you do not get the top show dogs anywhere by keeping one bitch and breeding her once or twice and then spaying her. These dogs are raised, trained, titled, campaigned, surveyed, shown. They are not left in a kennel to rot. 

I have seen some dogs, scared of their own shadow, when put into an unfamiliar situation with unfamiliar people. That was NOT the case with my girl, she let anyone handle her, and was awesome from the moment we let her off of the plane. I do not think a dog stuffed in a kennel for almost three years, would be that comfortable with people. 

The person who sold my girl to me, had a previous litter with her and held two pups back to be shown. I think at some point, the better breeders do have to sell some of the dogs. I think that there are limits in Germany how many dogs you can register or breed or something. Not sure about that, but it makes sense to send that girl on, and focus on the ones that are up and coming. 

I think one of the breeders on the board keeps her females for a number of years and then places them in pet homes. Because you just cannot do it. Not the way people on the site think you can. If you keep every bitch that you have bred, hold back pups out of those litters to go on with, take back pups if there is a problem (with the dog or situation), keep the dogs that drop out of your breeding program for physical or temperament issues, breeding only one litter per year, you are going to be over-flowing with dogs eventually. And while this may appear loyal, it is really not good on the part of the owners to have so many dogs that it is impossible for them to work with and provide for each of them, though managing them is not that hard. A responsible breeder is going to be LIKELY to rehome, or sell some of their adults. It is not just about the business end, it is about what is best for the dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> A responsible breeder is going to be LIKELY to rehome, or sell some of their adults. It is not just about the business end, it is about what is best for the dogs.


But this thread is about selling PREGNANT females, not re-homing their older females they've bred. How many breeders would sell a great bitch, let alone one who is expecting. 
I think brokers/importers are the ones that most likely do so. 
The only scenario that would work for me would be purchasing a particular bloodline with a mature female that I've set up to be bred by a certain stud dog...this is putting alot of trust into a person/especially overseas to help me achieve this. Without a trusting long term relationship with someone to help me out, I may get burned.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> But this thread is about selling PREGNANT females, not re-homing their older females they've bred. How many breeders would sell a great bitch, let alone one who is expecting.
> I think brokers/importers are the ones that most likely do so.
> The only scenario that would work for me would be purchasing a particular bloodline with a mature female that I've set up to be bred by a certain stud dog...this is putting alot of trust into a person/especially overseas to help me achieve this. Without a trusting long term relationship with someone to help me out, I may get burned.


I agree, and mine was done with a close friend of a close friend. And I did set up the breeding, though we trusted his judgement -- he originally suggested Ober, but since my friend was getting a puppy and already had an Ober-son, he suggested another dog -- not his, he paid the stud fee for the dog. I bought her without even a photograph of her prior to agreeing to the purchase, but only because I trust my friend and what she has related as to her experience with her friend. 

Doing this on my own, well I would probably have to fly there and visit, see the bitch I am buying, way before agreeing to purchase, unless I was purchasing from the same person I got my girl from. I trust him due to the experience I have had with him. Not planning on importing again any time soon though. 

I think that once a breeder over there chooses to sell a female for whatever reason, finds a buyer, they can offer to keep her and breed her when she comes into season. Then yes they are selling a pregnant bitch. But it is not like, "oops wasn't planning on Lilly getting pregnant, why not sell her." That would be more what you would find on Craig's list.


----------

